# Floralicious Plus



## D3 (Feb 25, 2010)

I use gh 3-part & use 1/2 strength. My question is Floralicious Plus is a GH product, do I use 1/2 strength or full strength of the FP? On the bottle it says 1 tsp per 5 gal of water. 

I also use Koolbloom, been using 1/2 strength on it as well. Should I use full or half strength on the Koolbloom? Thanks Man:hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 25, 2010)

I go about 75% strength except for the last 2 weeks before flush I go 100%...flood and drain..rockwool..hps.


----------

